# Spinach Balls



## chefa1a (May 5, 2008)

_*My Sister is a Vegetarian and always makes these 

for holiday gatherings and parties*_









Serve Warm - Serves: 10 - Preparation Time: 30:00

INGREDIENTS:
 2 Pkgs frozen chopped spinach, drained & pressed 
 1/2 Cup Cheddar Cheese, shredded 
 2 Cups Pepperidge Farm Herb Stuffing 
 ¾ Cup Margarine or butter
 ½ Cup Romano or Parmesan - I prefer Romano
 6 Eggs, beaten
 5 Cloves Garlic, Roasted (can use chopped garlic if no time to roast)  
 1 Small Onion, chopped small

Microwave the spinach 7 minutes to fully defrost, drain in colander - pressing out additional water.  Mix all ingredients.  Spray cookie sheet with Pam, roll into balls the size of a small meatballs & place onto greased cookie sheet.  Put in the freezer to flash freeze for 2 hours.   Remove balls from cookie sheet.  Store in ziplock bags freezer until you are ready to cook & serve.  When you are ready to cook & serve, place frozen balls on cookie sheet.  Preheat oven to 350.  Bake for 30 minutes until golden brown.  


The cooked spinach balls should be firm and crisp but not dry. 


_*They will make you a spinach lover!!!! *_
​


----------



## kitchenelf (May 5, 2008)

Oh thanks for the reminder - these things are good!!  I like chopped water chestnuts in mine too!


----------



## LEFSElover (May 6, 2008)

This is something this family would love, look delicious


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 8, 2008)

Looks good, thanks for sharing.


----------



## pacanis (May 8, 2008)

Can you do this with fresh?


----------



## texasgirl (May 8, 2008)

YUMMY!! I love spinach and cheese!! LOL Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Loprraine (May 8, 2008)

> I like chopped water chestnuts in mine too!UOTE]
> Recipe and water chestnut suggestion duly printed.  Thank you!!!


----------



## quicksilver (May 18, 2008)

*    chefa1a, my recipe is similar.*
*I delete cheddar, use 3 eggs, grate onion instead of chop, and grate fresh garlic instead of roast. But similar. Also, I ring the heck out of the spinach.*

* I serve mine with homemade blue cheese dressing.*


----------

